# How many knitters?



## jenfrat

I first took up knitting about 11 years ago. I was inspired by a member on another soapers forum back then. 
So, how many here knit?  What are you working on?  I'm currently knitting squares for what I'm hoping will be some gorgeous heirloom afghans.


----------



## Aunt Polly

I taught myself to knit about 4 yrs ago. (Keep in mind I am 59 yrs old!). I mostly knit washcloths to go with my soap in a gift set. I have knitted baby blankets as gifts, also.


----------



## Susie

Those are gorgeous!  

I don't knit. I am not quite sure why I can't master the two needles, but I can't.

I do, however, crochet and loom knit.  It is how I fill my time between soap batches.  I just finished the last loom knit hat for the season(I hope), and am working on making water bottle cozies with attached shoulder straps with sliding cushions for the shoulder.  Or maybe I will make some with wrist straps.  Not sure yet.  It is a design in progress.  Then it is on to socks as I just got a sock loom.  So much yarn, so little time. :-D


----------



## jenfrat

I love to crochet too!  Just picked up a hook again after a few years. Made some soap savers and a bath puff.


----------



## Susie

Those are beautiful!  Is that cotton yarn?  Because if it is, I want to know where you got it.  Those colors are gorgeous!  I am assuming a soap saver is to put the small bits from the end of the bar in?  And did you make your own patterns?  Or did you get them from somewhere else?  I will probably be guilty of stealing those ideas, either way.   I don't sell anything, so if you do, I won't be competing, I promise. 

I was watching people make bath poufs and scrubbies from tulle and mesh netting on YouTube yesterday.  I was intrigued.  Always the beginning of the process...

Does anyone here make those?  I was thinking it would be a good thing in a gift basket with soap.  You could get matching colors to your soap.


----------



## Miha Engblom

I am working on a police sweater for my 6 years years old....


----------



## jenfrat

Those are with cotton. I didn't like the the bath poof though do I tried one with tulle this past weekend. A little rough but VERY nice!


----------



## Lindy

I knit and I love to make socks and fingerless gloves.  I do make wash cloths are well and I love that aran knit pattern you are using for those squares!  I also crochet.


----------



## jenfrat

Thanks for the compliments!  That's the 3rd square for the afghan. I'm currently working on the forth. Each one is likes it's own little mini project!


----------



## lizflowers42

Like Aunt Polly, I do was cloths and larger versions into baby blankets. Never got past garter stitch!


----------



## new12soap

*raises hand*

I knit, nothing complicated at all, but lately I have been making a lot of hats. They are incredibly easy and knit up fast.


----------



## Neve

I knit and I also figured out how to crochet a few months ago.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

I knit if I must but I enjoy crocheting so much more!  However some things are just nicer if they are knitted!  
That will be a beautiful Afghan!


----------



## Tienne

My Mum taught me to knit when I was six years old and I still have the very first thing I ever knitted in my keepsake chest. It was a small scarf for my dog. My second project was a coat for her and I still have that too. I love knitting fingerless gloves and socks too, but mostly I like knitting sweaters and blouses. Got socks on the needles at the moment.


----------



## coffeetime

I knit and crochet too. Only trouble is I am ADHD so I always have at least a half-dozen half-finished projects on the go. Right now I have a child's blanket, my husbands sweater, a child's sweater, a scarf (no make that three scarves) and more half done! I do still complete things, I just have a short attention span so when I get bored I move to something else.


----------



## Neve

I do that too! Makes the place so messy I'm really trying to stick to one thing at a time. 



coffeetime said:


> I knit and crochet too. Only trouble is I am ADHD so I always have at least a half-dozen half-finished projects on the go. Right now I have a child's blanket, my husbands sweater, a child's sweater, a scarf (no make that three scarves) and more half done! I do still complete things, I just have a short attention span so when I get bored I move to something else.


----------



## jenfrat

coffeetime said:


> I knit and crochet too. Only trouble is I am ADHD so I always have at least a half-dozen half-finished projects on the go. Right now I have a child's blanket, my husbands sweater, a child's sweater, a scarf (no make that three scarves) and more half done! I do still complete things, I just have a short attention span so when I get bored I move to something else.




Me too!  I have the afghans, 2 pairs of socks, a sock yarn blankie, and a hex afghan.


----------



## honeysuds

Another knitter here! Been knitting ohhh, about 9 years now. Originally learned so I could knit diaper covers for my babies (we used cloth), then branched out from there. I have a horrible time trying to knit clothes, so I stick to accessories and blankets. Both of my grandmothers did crochet, and I am just now deciding I would like to learn that as well, so I bought a few books and crochet hooks to get me started. Now all I need is the motivation


----------



## kikajess

I'm a knitter, too! I use my knitted hemp washcloths every time I shower. Washcloths and scarves - that's what I can knit. Or anything else that is a flat rectangle. But give me a crochet hook and I can go 3-d!

Your squares look heirloom to me! I especially love the tweediness of the charcoal square. What kind of yarn is that?


----------



## Relle

I knit and crochet, taught myself as a kid. Mostly at the moment I do knitted dishcloths and I'm on my 9th crocodile scarf now as we are in Autumn and will be coming into Winter.


----------



## Jeanea

I tried knitting many years ago but I dont have the patience to bobble two needles. I cant do amazing things with a crochet hook.


----------



## Susie

honeysuds said:


> Another knitter here! Been knitting ohhh, about 9 years now. Originally learned so I could knit diaper covers for my babies (we used cloth), then branched out from there. I have a horrible time trying to knit clothes, so I stick to accessories and blankets. Both of my grandmothers did crochet, and I am just now deciding I would like to learn that as well, so I bought a few books and crochet hooks to get me started. Now all I need is the motivation



YouTube.  If you lack motivation, go check out the Cast Off Crew and all those lovely things they make.  Of course, it might result in ADHD type symptoms.


----------



## Susie

Jeanea said:


> I tried knitting many years ago but I dont have the patience to bobble two needles. I cant do amazing things with a crochet hook.



I am ambidextrous, and can't manage those two slippery needles.  I do, however, ADORE loom knitting.  And I am working on learning how to cable knit on the looms.


----------



## Jeanea

Susie said:


> I am ambidextrous, and can't manage those two slippery needles.  I do, however, ADORE loom knitting.  And I am working on learning how to cable knit on the looms.



So am I....lol.  I never tried a loom. I got to caught up with crocheting.


----------



## Susie

Do you crochet with both hands?  People freak out when I get to the end of the row and just pass the hook to the other hand to go the other way.


----------



## photogirl12

I have been crocheting for about 25 years and knitting for about 10. I mostly prefer to crochet, but I do love knitting hats and dishcloths. I also like making felted cat toys.


----------



## MzMolly65

Hey knitters .. I've got some perfectly good, but very ugly round soaps and was thinking of crocheting some scrubbies to put over them.  Any thoughts on best yarn for scrubby type covers?


----------



## photogirl12

I have made soap savers before and used cotton worsted weight yarn. It is durable and not too harsh on the skin.


----------



## coffeetime

I was thinking about that and wouldn't the cotton hold too much water? My knit cotton dishcloths take forever to dry. I was leaning toward a synthetic for that reason. Anyone tried both materials for their soap sleeve?
Edit: I may have to do a sidebyside comparison when life slows down just a titch.


----------



## MzMolly65

I like cotton but I'm wondering if it would stretch too much.


----------



## Susie

I just made some soap saver/scrubbie type things and used tulle.  I bought a roll the other day, and used my rotary cutter to cut strips right on the roll through the plastic wrap.  Works a charm.  Does not hold moisture, and lathers beautifully.  I don't know about long term durability, though.  Just make a soap saver bag with whatever pattern you have been using.  I did use cotton yarn for the drawstring.


----------



## Lindy

What about bamboo?


----------



## Susie

I don't have any bamboo yarn.  And considering that it has taken me all week to gather the majority of my yarn into one location, it will be a while before I buy more.  Anyway, needless to say, I have too much yarn.

It would be lovely if you could try it and let us know, though, and I could add it to my "things to try" book.


----------



## coffeetime

Susie said:


> Anyway, needless to say, I have too much yarn.




Is this possible???? I could probably open a yarn store in my spare bedroom so I hear ya, but I still list after a Peruvian colourway in the LYS.


----------



## Susie

Seriously.  I have way too much yarn.  The problem is that it is all the wrong weight.  So, I still have to go buy yarn to make a hat for someone.(beats head against wall)  The good new(or the bad, depending on how you look at it), is that the winter weight yarns are going on sale now.  And that is what I need.  

But I need LOTS of small projects to soak up all this mis-matched yarn I have to make room for soaping and other craft stuff.


----------



## Ellacho

Wow! Amazing! It will be a wonderful gift with soaps~


----------



## athallr

I'm no good with knotting and really feel drawn to learn to crochet but can't figure out a pattern for anything  I can work a knifty knitter loom though and was hoping to make some leg warmers this week


----------



## Susie

Those looms are awesome!  I just love them.  I can go so fast!  I made 5 hats in 2.5 days when I first got mine, LOL. 

I have made soap savers on the bloom loom using tulle and then cotton thread for the drawstring. 

I also make water bottle "cozies"  that hook to a purse or something with a carabiner.  Keeps hands free when travelling or whatever.  Also keeps the sweat off the bottles out of purses, backpacks, etc.   Those are super fast worked on a bloom loom.  The round 12 peg one.  I just use cotton yarn and do a drawstring cast on.  Then work it with e-wraps until it is about where the bottle starts getting skinnier.  Then I crochet the piece off the loom, and do a row of single crochet over a pony tail holder elastic.  Then do a row of single crochet and make a loop with 15 chain, then single crochet over those.  Hook the tail of the strap into the body, and finish the top row with single crochet.  Then just hook a carabiner into the strap and slide the bottle into the cozy by stretching open the elastic.  Makes a pretty net type holder, especially when done in transitional yarn.


----------



## BabyPickles106

There are some wonderful free patterns through Ravelry.  Both loom, knit and crochete.


----------



## BabyPickles106

Jenfrat what pattern did you use for the soap sack?  Also how did you do the drawstring closure?


----------



## navigator9

Ooooo......nice work, everybody! I knit and crochet, like to crochet better, but like the look of knitting better. Not working on anything at the moment, but went to an alpaca farm a few weeks ago and bought a skein.....just one, they were expensive!.....of beautiful, soft alpaca yarn. I'm thinking of making a pair of fingerless gloves with it. Nothing as fancy as yours Lindy, they're beautiful! I like them because they work up fast. I do have a pattern for a pair with a branch and bird on them....have never done anything like that, but maybe this yarn is special enough for me to make the effort. 

Tienne, I love the fact that you still have the first thing that you ever knit. And that it was a scarf for your dog! I absolutely love that. :grin:


----------



## Lindy

Working on a baby set right now for my Grand Nephew which includes a soaker, sweater and socks.


----------



## Lindy

Okay I went with sweater, soaker and booties....

 I haven't blocked the sweater yet and the booties were crocheted....


----------



## Relle

Lovely set Lindy, I presume soakers are pilchers to go over the nappy? Never heard that term.


----------



## Susie

Apparently so:

http://amberperrypatterns.com/wordpress/what-is-a-wool-soaker-longies/201

I had no idea, either.


----------



## AnnaO

I used to knit a lot with yarns I dyed myself, and I used to have a fine time creating stuff like this:













^^^
(I had a thing about tea cosies for a while....)
I've not knitted for a few years now, I used to sell my patterns way back when but then illness clobbered me and I stopped


----------



## Lindy

Anna those are gorgeous!

Relle thank you!  Soakers are really great in the summertime because they do absorb well if they are made with wool since wool absorbs so much and keeps baby cool. So you don't have to use plastic over-diaper pants which just get hot. If they are made for cloth nappies then you lanolize the wool to protect both the soaker and adds special properties for the skin of baby. You have to do this every 4 or so washings.My nephew and his wife and using paper disposables so these will just be decorative and therefore not lanolized.


----------



## CanaDawn

MzMolly65 said:


> Hey knitters .. I've got some perfectly good, but very ugly round soaps and was thinking of crocheting some scrubbies to put over them.  Any thoughts on best yarn for scrubby type covers?



How about felting them with wool roving? Googling "felting soap" will bring up lots of images and instructions.


----------



## Jencat

Anna, your tea cozies are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Bubli

Me!Me!I'm a knitter!Socks on 5 DPN's!


----------



## Ellacho

Wow~~all of you guys are so talented! They are just amazing!


----------



## Bubli

I knit while waiting on soap to cure. I like to make socks. Usually I go cuff down but recently I've been teaching myself toe up. Mainly because I do not like the look if a cuff down toe. Funny...I like the rest of the cuff down sock better than the toe up. Its just that darn toe! If one could only combine the two! I also make miniature teddy bears, hand sewn just like the big guys but like 2 inches small (really, I'm not joking). All of you guys are so talented. I am glad I found this site. Nice little crafting community


----------



## angiem915

I knit as well!   Socks are like soap in that they are addictive to make.  I have knit for 11 years.  I know that because I started knitting to get respite from my colicky daughter at the time; and she's 11.   I am knitting a lace scarf with beads added right now.


----------



## Bubli

Funny!  I knit to relieve stress also.  People ask me how something so seemingly complicated can help keep you grounded.  I say, " the hard part is learning,  then finding good yarn.  Just don't try to learn when you're pissed cuz you'll
never catch on.  But once you get it,  it's a breeze.  A piece if string and some sticks.  Simple!"  I'd like to see what you knit.


----------



## Chefmom

Knitter here.

I mostly knit in the winter, my hands just get too tacky in the summer working with yarn.  So I knit and crochet back and forth.

This past fall I made beanie type hats for all the guys in my husband's online game clan.  This one is my favorite.  They were the same style, just different colors and stripes etc.

Made with basic Wool blend so they could be easily washed and cared for, but warm and cozy.  They were well received.


----------



## CanaDawn

Bubli said:


> I knit while waiting on soap to cure.  I like to make socks.  Usually I go cuff down but recently I've been teaching myself toe up.  Mainly because I do not like the look if a cuff down toe.  Funny...I like the rest of the cuff down sock better than the toe up.  Its just that darn toe! If one could only combine the two! I also make miniature teddy bears,  hand sewn just like the big guys but like 2 inches small (really,  I'm not joking).  All of you guys are so talented. I am glad I found this site.  Nice little crafting community



Those teddy bears are super sweet!

Can you do an "afterthought toe", if you don't mind all the kitchener it would require?  Like knit the toe, then graft it onto the end of the sock?

I knit, used to crochet.  Socks, mitts, sweaters, blankets....you name it.

Just finished a pair of socks, finishing a baby sweater. sorry, have no pics.


----------



## Bubli

Chefmom said:


> Knitter here.
> 
> I mostly knit in the winter, my hands just get too tacky in the summer working with yarn. So I knit and crochet back and forth.
> 
> This past fall I made beanie type hats for all the guys in my husband's online game clan. This one is my favorite. They were the same style, just different colors and stripes etc.
> 
> Made with basic Wool blend so they could be easily washed and cared for, but warm and cozy. They were well received.



Nice. My daughter is into those right now. She makes hers on those hoop thingies, i keep begging her to let me teach her to knit. But she's stubborn. If she can't teach herself, she won't do it. Love the colors.



CanaDawn said:


> Those teddy bears are super sweet!
> 
> Can you do an "afterthought toe", if you don't mind all the kitchener it would require? Like knit the toe, then graft it onto the end of the sock?
> 
> I knit, used to crochet. Socks, mitts, sweaters, blankets....you name it.
> 
> Just finished a pair of socks, finishing a baby sweater. sorry, have no pics.



Thanks. I have not tried the afterthought yet. I hope to soon though. I did try the provisional cast on(I think that's what it's called) where you crochet a chain and knit into it to start the short row toe....big FAIL! I love the short row heel/toes but can not stand holes in the turns. No matter who's method I try, I get holes, so I'm stuck for now with heel flap and the decrease toe top down and magic cast on increase toe up. I'll get it one day.... Maybe  love to see some pics when you get some. 
Baby stuff is so cute. I know a lady that crochets Barbi clothes with that lace thread. So cool! I'm surprised Shes not blind yet.
I bought some patterns a while back for knitted and crocheted teddy bears. I may try that soon. Surely its harder than the sewn ones i make, but challenges are good sometimes. I got some really nice kid mohair yarn for it but its so nice I'm afraid to muff it up. Should probably practice a lot first. Thanks all


----------



## Susie

I use the "hoop thingies" also.(I *so* love that I am not the only person to use the word thingies when I lack the proper name!) I also crochet.

I just can't get the tips of those needles and that slippery yarn going in the proper directions on a regular basis.  I also have arthritis in my hands now, so those knitting needles aren't super easy to hold onto.

If your daughter wants to stick with the knitting looms, I suggest you start looking at the Knitting Board products.(I am not being paid by them in any fashion, whatsoever.)  They have a sock loom and other size looms.  The distance between pegs is less, so no need to double every yarn, and it turns out a nice, smooth knit.  The plastic looms start losing pegs pretty rapidly.  These do not.  

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007XX7EL0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Bubli

Susie, I thought about those looms for her. I really like the way they look.  And they seem durable. I was interested in the kb looms, I wanted to get her the one that makes afghans, and then there's an all-in-one,  but no,  she says she'd be 80 by the time she made a blanket.  And she is attached to her plastic loom from Walmart.  Yea that sock loom caught my eye for her and she was like, " why?  You can knit me socks!"  She smart( in all the annoying ways).


----------



## CanaDawn

Bubli said:


> Thanks.  I have not tried the afterthought yet.  I hope to soon though.  I did try the provisional cast on(I think that's what it's called)  where you crochet a chain and knit into it to start the short row toe....big FAIL!  I love the short row heel/toes but can not stand holes in the turns.  No matter who's method I try,  I get holes,  so I'm stuck for now with heel flap and the decrease toe top down and magic cast on increase toe up.


 http://techknitting.blogspot.ca/2009/10/short-rows-method.html
super technical knitting, but she discusses short rows with no holes.

I've never done afterthought either, but it used to be popular because you could replace just the heel as it is the area that wears fastest. 

I'll try to get some photos posted.


----------



## Bubli

Wow!  Just looked at that link and I think it's pretty good. Thanks.  When  I'm done with this project I'll go back and try it again.  Thanks a bunch,  that was really helpful!


----------



## CanaDawn

I'm glad! You're very welcome. I love her blog, she tackles a lot of tricky technical details of knitting.


----------



## Susie

Bubli said:


> Susie, I thought about those looms for her. I really like the way they look.  And they seem durable. I was interested in the kb looms, I wanted to get her the one that makes afghans, and then there's an all-in-one,  but no,  she says she'd be 80 by the time she made a blanket.  And she is attached to her plastic loom from Walmart.  Yea that sock loom caught my eye for her and she was like, " why?  You can knit me socks!"  She smart( in all the annoying ways).




They are indeed super durable.  And the All-n-one that I linked is an adjustable size.  Those end wooden pieces can be relocated every 6 inches down the length.  So, she can make everything from socks to hats to stuffable toys to tote bags all on one loom.  But, of course, to each his/her own.


----------



## Ellacho

Bubli, OMG! I love the teddy bear! 

Chefmom,  the beanie hat is super cute! Love to wear on my head !


----------



## angiem915

This is my new endeavor with knitting and beads.


----------



## CanaDawn

Hot off the needles five minutes ago.  (needs blocking, really isn't that lopsided!)


----------



## Bubli

Ellacho said:


> Bubli, OMG! I love the teddy bear!
> 
> Chefmom,  the beanie hat is super cute! Love to wear on my head !



Thank you!  I consider them my second children


----------



## Bubli

CanaDawn said:


> Hot off the needles five minutes ago.  (needs blocking, really isn't that lopsided!)



Darnit!  Now I want babies again!  That is adorable!


----------



## Bubli

angiem915 said:


> View attachment 8671
> 
> 
> This is my new endeavor with knitting and beads.



You're good!  I love bright colors. So Lacey. Have you ever knitted and afghan?


----------



## CanaDawn

Bubli said:


> Darnit!  Now I want babies again!  That is adorable!



  Then the booties I am about to finish to match are going to finish you off!  

In truth I am impatient for projects to be complete, and baby clothes fit the bill when I'm knitting.  I don't even need a baby (although one was born to a friend's daughter just yesterday....I'll have to size up for fall wear)  I have a sweater for myself that has been unfinished for a while now...all that seaming and finish work!  Maybe that is the next thing I should tackle, if I'm going to be blocking things.  (block and tackle?)


----------



## angiem915

Bubli said:


> You're good!  I love bright colors. So Lacey. Have you ever knitted and afghan?




 Thank you!  I love color too. I have knit an afghan before!  I knit and crochet.  Crocheting is faster for afghans in general and so I have made more crocheted ones.


----------



## Lindy

I'm working on a aran knit sweater for my nephew for his 1st birthday.  It's amazing how big they want them to be!  Then I found a cute sweater to make my 2 year old niece


----------



## eucalypta

Those teddy bears are the cutest - love them! 



> ...but recently I've been teaching myself toe up.


Yeah, very cool. I do that too: very smooth toes.

My first one ever 





Have you heard of Liat?
she's amazing. Top tutorials too.
Makes knitting life a pleasure.

A.t.m. I'm knitting a bag and felt it when finished.
Usually I just felt, but this is cool too.


----------



## CanaDawn

Booties to match sweater, also fresh-squeezed:


----------



## pmqmama

I generally knit, but the cardigan I'm working on is too heavy for July, so I am crocheting cotton bath poufs today. Hubby and the kids are going to be my pouf testers.


----------



## Lindy

Nice!  All of them...


----------



## CanaDawn

eucalypta said:


> Those teddy bears are the cutest - love them!
> 
> 
> Yeah, very cool. I do that too: very smooth toes.
> 
> My first one ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Those must knit up super fast!


----------



## Lindy

The way I do the toe up socks is that I use 2 circular needles and do the pair at once....


----------



## Bubli

Lindy, you've got a gift then.  I bought the best Adi-click needles thinking I was going to just go to town whip'n up socks and It would be do easy and QUICK..... Psh..... I'm still using my little tiny 4 inch, 5 wooden DPN's. I get all tangled and twisted with the circular needles and when I screw up its so hard to back out and keep up with what I undid on which sock.  Crazy.  Call me old fashioned,  but I just don't do well on circulars.  Glad they work for others cuz they sure are awesome and well made.  Maybe one day it will click with me.


----------



## Bubli

CanaDawn said:


> Those must knit up super fast!



Great job!


----------



## Bubli

pmqmama said:


> I generally knit, but the cardigan I'm working on is too heavy for July, so I am crocheting cotton bath poufs today. Hubby and the kids are going to be my pouf testers.
> 
> View attachment 8678



Neat are those for bathing?That's a great idea!


----------



## Bubli

CanaDawn said:


> Booties to match sweater, also fresh-squeezed:



Yep,  your right....that did it for me.  Those are super cute!  Maybe soon my son and daughter will be ready for kids of their own   and I can have a good reason to knit baby stuff.  Bet it knitted really quick too.  I know what you mean about patience.... I have very little of it.  My mom can crochet huge bed afghans in just a couple weeks.  But I can see she's developing arthritis.  That outfit is so cute, that's one well dressed baby!


----------



## Bubli

eucalypta said:


> Those teddy bears are the cutest - love them!
> 
> 
> Yeah, very cool. I do that too: very smooth toes.
> 
> My first one ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard of Liat?
> she's amazing. Top tutorials too.
> Makes knitting life a pleasure.
> 
> A.t.m. I'm knitting a bag and felt it when finished.
> Usually I just felt, but this is cool too.



No I haven't heard of Liat,  I'll look that up.  I'm all for tutorials.  You did a great job on that sock


----------



## Lindy

Bubli I took some lessons at a knitting shop and I have never used DP needles.  Once taught it was quite easy....


----------



## CanaDawn

Bubli said:


> Lindy, you've got a gift then.  I bought the best Adi-click needles thinking I was going to just go to town whip'n up socks and It would be do easy and QUICK..... Psh..... I'm still using my little tiny 4 inch, 5 wooden DPN's. I get all tangled and twisted with the circular needles and when I screw up its so hard to back out and keep up with what I undid on which sock.  Crazy.  Call me old fashioned,  but I just don't do well on circulars.  Glad they work for others cuz they sure are awesome and well made.  Maybe one day it will click with me.



Have you ever tried knitting both socks on the same DPN at the same time?  Double knitting.  I did mittens that way.  Twice as many stitches, and you end up with one inside the other, both finished (as long as you don't mix up the yarns) and perfectly matched.  Might not be better than circulars (I don't like using circulars for socks either, even with the benefit of having both finished at the same time.  I do use them for other projects.)


----------



## eucalypta

> Bubli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those must knit up super fast! :smile:
Click to expand...

To tell you the truth, they did 

Thx !
 Until last year I knitted the conventional way, where your right hand does al the work and makes a lot of unnecessary movements.
(Still don't know if it is named continental knitting or not...)

When I discovered Liat and her tutorials, I forced myself to knit with circular needles and holding the yarn in my left hand; more like crocheting.
So now I don't care so much anymore to use thin needles. 

For me knitting was a process to create a certain look of fabric, now I enjoy it.

Latest project: knitted and felted bag (still need a button)


----------



## eucalypta

*@Bubli*

here are Liat Gat's tutorials on Youtube.
 Enjoy!


----------



## CanaDawn

yarn in right hand is English, yarn in left is continental.  I prefer continental by far.  (And thin needles!)


----------



## eucalypta

CanaDawn said:


> yarn in right hand is English, yarn in left is continental. I prefer continental by far. (And thin needles!)



 Thank you!

 The cool thing is - when you're able to do both - that fair-isles knitting becomes crazy easy!

 While The Netherlands share a border with Germany, and there is the Norh Sea between the UK and us, continental knitting is not yet very popular here.


----------



## CanaDawn

eucalypta said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The cool thing is - when you're able to do both - that fair-isles knitting becomes crazy easy!
> 
> While The Netherlands share a border with Germany, and there is the Norh Sea between the UK and us, continental knitting is not yet very popular here.



yes....and learning to knit backwards means turning for purl rows of stockinette is a thing of the past.  

Knitting history is fascinating stuff.  It is far older than many people realise.  Nalbinding is the precursor.  The regional variations are immense too.  If you go on youtube and look up knitting videos, you find that portugese style, for instance, is very different. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzfYS9_t27k[/ame]


----------



## eucalypta

Very cool! Thx for sharing. 
 Now finding the pin to lead the yarn....



> regional variations are immense too


 Ha! I've seen people knitting and it looked like they were trying to break their needles, others looked like they were in a comic book, like Asterix & Obelix.


----------



## CanaDawn

you can just use a safety pin, or put it around your neck.
More the regional variations I was meaning were things like traditional patterns, or Cowichan knitting or things like that Portugese style, or using a knitting belt (a la the Shetlands, etc), or the Russian knit (thru the back loop), and so on.


----------

